# Duluth



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

PRTA Duluth Mn. any news yet from the open ?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the land blind
1,3,5,7,10,12,13,14,15,18,19,20,21,24,26,28,32,34,35,39,41,43,44,46,47,51,54,63,69,70,71,74,76,80,81,82,83

37 total
________
WEED VAPORIZER


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the update.

Do you have a description of the series?


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Any Derby news?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series...
1,3,5,10,13,14,15,18,20,21,24,26,28,32,35,39,41,43,44,47,51,54,63,69,70,71,74,76,81,
82,83

31 total

This is rumored to be another landblind?



Amateur callbacks to the land blind

1,3,4,6,7,10,13,14,15,16,28,29,30,34,35,36,37,40,42,45,46,47,48,51,54,56,58

27 total
________
Wholesale vaporizer


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

The 3rd series was the waterblind

1,3,13,14,21,26,35,39,44,51,69,70,71,74,76,81

16 total

Derby callbacks to the last series

1,3,5,7,9,15,16,23,25,26,27

11 total

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series
3,4,6,7,10,13,14,15,16,28,29,30,34,35,36,37,40,42,45,46,47,48,51,54,56,

25 total
________
Honda Spree specifications


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Anybody know the results from the Qual. ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

As always, thank you Brenda!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey Melanie, I marshalled at the Open yesterday, #70 Firemark Case Harden Steel, one of your breedings, pounded the quad 1st series. I'm a die hard Labbie, but that fluffy was awesome. Wish I could have gone back today to watch more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Kim, now you hush. We don't want to jinx him! ;-)

But thanks.  Hopefully the move to Dave's truck will be a good one for him.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> Kim, now you hush. We don't want to jinx him! ;-)
> 
> But thanks.  Hopefully the move to Dave's truck will be a good one for him.


I was thinking that too, but then figured his chances would hardly be hurt by my opinion. He got lots of wows and clapping. Good luck!


----------



## Ed Fletcher (Apr 14, 2008)

I talked to Sharon a while ago. She is so excited she can hardly talk on the phone. Yes, the switch to Dave's truck is and has been a good move for both she and Case. You will see him finish a lot higher from now on. He is a great little dog. And, by the way, I wished her a happy second place finish, just behind guess who.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

3,10,13,28,29,30,34,36,37,40,42,45,46,47,48,56

Total 16
________
FORD ESCORT (EUROPE) HISTORY


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Qual 4th Magic's Remus Owner Dr. David Aul, DVM
Res. Jam : Magic Trick's Yellow Jasper, Owner: same
Both sired by : CFC-FC Taylorlabs Magic Trick,MH (different bitches)
Loved and Raised by Nana Sue


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Ed Fletcher said:


> I talked to Sharon a while ago. She is so excited she can hardly talk on the phone. Yes, the switch to Dave's truck is and has been a good move for both she and Case. You will see him finish a lot higher from now on. He is a great little dog. And, by the way, I wished her a happy second place finish, just behind guess who.


Would that be #13 ;-)


----------



## Bear00 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ed, Rock and I missed you at Dave's last workshop. I met a lot of new people,
some of which are running this trial. Between the Texas workshop and the one in MN I got to run a lot of the dogs on Dave's truck and am eager to see how they do in this trial. I didnot get to run that bullet of yours but would have loved too. I plan to run some Texas trials this year if gas stays under $5 a gallon. Hope to see you there.
Bear00


----------



## Jenn (Jul 16, 2006)

*AMATEUR RESULTS:*

*1st #42 - Tiger - Fred Kampo*

*2nd # 40 - Annie - Jeff Wicklund - COMPLETES HER AFC!!!! WAY TO GO!!!*

*3rd #28 - Miah - Steve Ritter*

*4th #48 - Flyer - Larry Halverson*

*RJ #56 - Birdy - Yvonne Hays*

*Jams:*
*3 -- Beaver - Bill Tidd*
*10-- Reba - Tom Fait*
*30-- Windy - Ken Neil*
*45-- Nellie - Ken Neil*
*46-- Razor - Brad Bellmore/Rick Anderson*


*OPEN RESULTS:*

*1st #51 - Dyna - Dubose - H=Ray Voigt*
*2nd #21 - Sunny - McIIwain H=Ledford???*
*3rd # 81 - Miah - Steve Ritter*
*4th #39 - Ace - Oman - H=D. Rorem*

*RJ #13 - Lilly - Fletcher - H=D.Rorem*

*Jams:*
*1,3,26,35,44,54,69,70,71,74,76*


*Congrats to all!!*


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Derby results?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I know about the Derby is that Lee Jolley won, sorry don't have the other placements
________
Roor Bong Pictures


----------



## bernie (May 2, 2008)

Qualifying Results
1st # 20 Jazz Jack Morris
2nd # 21 Twister Ray Voigt
3rd #19 Chief Ray Voigt
4th #24 Remus Paul Sletten
RJ #23 Eddie Rick Bauer
Jam # 1 Belle Clint Avant
Jam # 7 Ken-e Rick Bauer
Jam #14 Blackie Jack Morris


----------



## bernie (May 2, 2008)

Derby Results
1st # 3 Canaille F.Lee Jolley
2nd # 9 Raider Paul Sletten
3rd #16 Juice Ray Voigt
4th # 1 King Steve Yozamp
RJ #5 Thunder Ben Vallin
Jam #7 Punch Bill Hillman
Jam #15 Ruby Steve Yozamp
Jam #23 Mutt Bill Wertz
Jam #25 Aries Clint Avant
Jam #26 Ace Peter Ketola


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Way to go Bill and Beaver good to see a fellow yooper doing well.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go Lee! She sure is a neat lil dog!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Lee and Canaille for the win and the continuation of a great Derby career, and special congratulations to Jerry Wickliffe and his Raider for taking second place in the pup's first Derby under the guidance of Paul Sletten. Looks like great things ahead for both these talented dogs.

Jim


----------

